# Help me decide on this R-Line steering wheel.



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Or
















This will be going on a 2012 CC R-Line. Aluminium or black?

Let me have it guys.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

black and switch out trim for piano black from europe


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

ptfern said:


> This will be going on a 2012 CC R-Line. Aluminium or black?
> 
> Let me have it guys.


Are you planning on getting the paddle shifters working? If so, how? Do you have a ross-tech insider?


----------



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

Definately the aluminum! Where are you getting it from? Might end up doing this mod at some point.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the aluminum wheel unless you have the piano black trim. I really want the latter but I can't justify the cost. Don't settle! Wait for what you want, it will be available and you'll be glad you did. GL


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

OnlineAlias said:


> Are you planning on getting the paddle shifters working? If so, how? Do you have a ross-tech insider?




Yes, the one I'm looking at is for the DSG with paddles. If you're interested, the guy I'm getting it from has a Aluminium and black one ready to ship. I'm personally leaning towards the Aluminium one. If you like the more rare black finish one that came on the Golf R or Scricco R then he can give us a discount for ordering both. Let me know asap. Regarding installation, can't find the thread but yes. All you need is one of the wheels pictured and your dealer, if dealer friendly, or vag-com. It's literally a click of a button. Plug and play from what I've been told.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> black and switch out trim for piano black from europe




LOL. Now that would be quite a bit more involved, wouldn't. It would definitely be unique, that's for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

what kind of discount are you talking about? I have been looking to do this.


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Since we're already on the subject and I'm installing my wheel tomorrow, where is the best DIY for the swap? I saw the multi-page thread on this where rafa posted some instructions, but I'm wondering if there's something better out there. Thanks.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

db1.8t said:


> what kind of discount are you talking about? I have been looking to do this.




850 euros for both Aluminium and piano black "R" line logo, shift paddles, MFSW, shipped.

If interested let me know asap. Going to work so won;t be able to answer back until after 8 pm EDT.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

ptfern said:


> Yes, the one I'm looking at is for the DSG with paddles. If you're interested, the guy I'm getting it from has a Aluminium and black one ready to ship. I'm personally leaning towards the Aluminium one. If you like the more rare black finish one that came on the Golf R or Scricco R then he can give us a discount for ordering both. Let me know asap. Regarding installation, can't find the thread but yes. All you need is one of the wheels pictured and your dealer, if dealer friendly, or vag-com. It's literally a click of a button. Plug and play from what I've been told.


Au contraire mon frere, you have a 2012. VCDS codes have not been figured out by Ross-tech (yet)....


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

OnlineAlias said:


> Au contraire mon frere, you have a 2012. VCDS codes have not been figured out by Ross-tech (yet)....




Diito to you my friend. My local dealer will do this for me. :thumbup:


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

Please sign me up for updates...I would like to know how that goes for you....


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

ptfern said:


> LOL. Now that would be quite a bit more involved, wouldn't. It would definitely be unique, that's for sure. :thumbup:


Indeed...


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

I found the silver version new at a great price, but no airbag. Will the airbag from my current MFSW work with this wheel or do I need another airbag?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Seminole CC said:


> I found the silver version new at a great price, but no airbag. Will the airbag from my current MFSW work with this wheel or do I need another airbag?


You need a new one. I would recommend finding one with airbag...


----------



## EMSJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I'd be very interested in the black one if you are still planning on ordering. Only thing is I have a 6spd


----------



## Babyblonde (Jun 6, 2011)

*R line emblem?*

Black is sweet looking. I just got a 12 r line and noticed that I don't 
Have the R line emblem in my steering wheel. Do they not all come
With them or did I get a cheapy steering wheel? Lol. No seriously i really 
Like that look and now I'm wondering why I don't have it.


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Babyblonde said:


> Black is sweet looking. I just got a 12 r line and noticed that I don't
> Have the R line emblem in my steering wheel. Do they not all come
> With them or did I get a cheapy steering wheel? Lol. No seriously i really
> Like that look and now I'm wondering why I don't have it.


No you have the correct steering wheel for U.S. R-line. What you are looking at in the pictures is the European version of the R-line which is the only ones that come with a little badge on the steering wheel. 

One of the tuning sights sells that little badge if your really that interested in it.


----------



## Babyblonde (Jun 6, 2011)

jbcc said:


> No you have the correct steering wheel for U.S. R-line. What you are looking at in the pictures is the European version of the R-line which is the only ones that come with a little badge on the steering wheel.
> 
> One of the tuning sights sells that little badge if your really that interested in it.


Ok thx. I do t need it just wanted to make sure
I didn't have the wrong wheel. Lol. U never
Know. It is different tho but I can live w/o it.


----------



## AXO (Jun 22, 2011)

I also agree with the silver unless you change the trim to black to match the a black steering wheel.


----------



## Babyblonde (Jun 6, 2011)

AXO said:


> I also agree with the silver unless you change the trim to black to match the a black steering wheel.


Have any of u changed out the trim? I saw a thread where a guy took it off
To eliminate rattles (thx to my fellow vortexer). I wondered if it was a 
DIY or would the dealer do it for a small cost. It seems like it
Is all clips but I would worry about the digital screen getting dust/ dirt
Etc. I want to try and take it off but it seems like a major project. I am a girly 
Girl after all. Lol.


----------



## Babyblonde (Jun 6, 2011)

AXO said:


> I also agree with the silver unless you change the trim to black to match the a black steering wheel.


Have any of u changed out the trim? I saw a thread where a guy took it off
To eliminate rattles (thx to my fellow vortexer). I wondered if it was a 
DIY or would the dealer do it for a small cost. It seems like it
Is all clips but I would worry about the digital screen getting dust/ dirt
Etc. I want to try and take it off but it seems like a major project. I am a girly 
Girl after all. Lol.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

AXO said:


> I also agree with the silver unless you change the trim to black to match the a black steering wheel.


Hmmm..


----------



## Babyblonde (Jun 6, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> Hmmm..


Photochoppin? Er reality. 
Looking good either way.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Babyblonde said:


> Photochoppin? Er reality.
> Looking good either way.


I'm insulted.

I'd post more pics, but my car is still far away...


----------



## Babyblonde (Jun 6, 2011)

JHolmes said:


> I'm insulted.
> 
> I'd post more pics, but my car is still far away...


Lol. Y insulted. I said it looked good. Just didn't know if 
It was "real" or not. Looks nice.


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Thought you guys might like this:


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

*steering wheel...*

Where did you buy it if you dont mind me askin??(the wheel)



ptfern said:


> Thought you guys might like this:


----------



## knightfal (May 31, 2011)

yes, where did you get that from?
I have the same wheel but with the plastic black DSG shifters.
Or did you change the shifters?


----------



## knightfal (May 31, 2011)

Found them 
http://www.osirusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=OSIR-OSHFT-GT&Category_Code=VSCIIA


----------



## OnlineAlias (Apr 16, 2011)

ptfern said:


> Thought you guys might like this:


How did you code your '12 in VAG-COM, with the VCDS beta? Do the shifters work ok?


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

OnlineAlias said:


> How did you code your '12 in VAG-COM, with the VCDS beta? Do the shifters work ok?



Yeah they work perfectly. Coded it at the dealer.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Beautiful interior


----------



## CC-SA (Feb 10, 2011)

I would have liked to fit the R-Line badge insert on my standard steering wheel with paddle shifts, unfortunately it looks like it’s not compatible.


----------



## Ttucka437 (Sep 15, 2011)

I live in NY and I just got the 2012 R-line, I called the local dealer and cant get my hand on the steering wheel

where do I get it?
how much does it cost?
I have the DSG, can I get the paddles to work?
how easy is the install?


----------



## ozfst (Sep 1, 2011)

Ttucka437 said:


> I live in NY and I just got the 2012 R-line, I called the local dealer and cant get my hand on the steering wheel
> 
> where do I get it?
> how much does it cost?
> ...


http://www.tmtuning.com/vw/


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Uh, guys, please don't pay that rediculous price listed on the first page. I just installed the wheel I got from here:

http://www.bricarauto.com

I wound up paying 470.00 USD shipped to my door for my R-Line wheel.


----------



## jwinfield (Oct 22, 2011)

*Please help!!!*

I am soooooooo glad I found this thread! I really hope you can help. I have been looking for the USA part numbers (or the EU part numbers if necessary) of your exact steering wheel and gear shift knob. My car is being repaired (it was stolen) and the auto body shop will provide those two upgrades for my TDI free of charge if I can provide them with part numbers. 

Let me know and thank you in advance,

Best


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Price will get WAY better with 2013 model changes :thumbup:


----------

